
Conclusion: Dropbox and Apache don't mix - davewiner
http://scripting.com/stories/2010/11/29/conclusionDropboxAndApache.html
======
bombn
I have some problems with this story. It highlights a potential problem, but
so little information is given it is hardly more than anecdotal. Why not do
some deeper analysis? What process is using all that CPU? dropbox or apache?
Is this also an issue on *nix or os x?

I believe that the hacker mindset is about confronting problems given a
toolset, and using said tools to come up with a solution. In no way is that
reflected in this article. So you tried a new workflow, and it caused your CPU
to spike. That is hardly newsworthy.

~~~
davewiner
Just sharing what I learned. As they say "your mileage may vary."

